
Making a presentation with code snippets? Awesome. Wow - ericjsilva
https://github.com/thejameskyle/spectacle-code-slide
======
haberdasher
Do you guys think being able to talk through code, record and share in this
kind of format would be useful?

Background: I'm the developer of a tool that makes it possible to record the
audio of a more convention slides-based presentation. For example:
[https://presentio.us/view/p1tcHs](https://presentio.us/view/p1tcHs)

I'm wondering if a version where the material is a class or github project
that you then walk-through would be valuable, get used.

